# Is that really snow geese on Aberdeen Nexrad?



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Is that really snow geese on the Aberdeen Nexrad? If it is then geese are moving into southern N. Dakota right now. Look at the snow line maps and this might be posssible.

Anybody know how to read Nexrad images?


----------



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

If so that is a **** load of sobs!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll know if it's true when the Sand Lake reports come out...seems a bit early though.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

something weird is going on with that radar. I dont think it is geese though for two reasons. The main mess of what would be geese is located right smack dab in Aberdeen. I think if it were geese you would see them dispersed around Aberdeen a bit more. Also I have talked to numerous people in Aberdeen today that report flocks flying over, but no major concentration.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

when you click on any of the cities there looks to be a concentration. Pretty sure it ins't geese.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Flocks of geese are indicated by time lapse, you can acyually then see them moving, often when they are swirling around to land, that is the easiet way to figure out they are geese VS precipitation in the clouds.


----------

